# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Hospi, hospital delivery robot, Panasonic Corporation, Kadoma, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Panasonic Corporation

Hospi on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Panasonic's hospital delivery robot

Uploaded on Oct 19, 2009




> Panasonic has developed a delivery robot which it has tested in hotels that will one day autonomously deliver items in hospitals and other settings.

----------


## Airicist

Panasonic Medication dispensing and delivery robots

Uploaded on Nov 30, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Article "HOSPI-R drug delivery robot frees nurses to do more important work"

by Jason Falconer
October 28, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Panasonic Revives Hospital Delivery Robot"

by Evan Ackerman
May 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Press-release
"Panasonic's Autonomous Delivery Robot - HOSPI(R) - Receives the International Safety Standard ISO 13482 as well as the First Certification under the New JIS Safety Standards"

Apr 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Panasonic Hospi interview

Published on Jan 21, 2016




> We managed to speak to Hiroyuki at the IREX 2015 Robot Exhibition in Tokyo, Japan.
> Hospi is a hospital delivery robot manufactured by Panasonic. The robot is designed to deliver drugs and other important things from one place to another. It was first launched in 2004, and at the IREX in 2013, Panasonic introduced a new version of the robot and began to conduct hospital trials. Those trials were declared successful and Panasonic has been selling the robots every since.
> Philip: Hi guys! I’m Philip English. So we are here on the Panasonic booth. We are obviously at the Japanese show 2015. I am here with a gentleman who’s going to run us through some robots these guys are looking into. So your name is?
> Hiroyuki: My name is Hiroyuki Uematsu.
> Philip: okay. very nice to meet you. So what we are going to do is we are going to look at the 2 types of robots here. So you’ve got 1 type of robot which is for medical?
> Hiroyuki: Yes. We have Hospi, this delivers hospital medicines.
> Philip: So I supposed this robot goes around the hospitals, it can deliver drug, it can deliver maybe clothing
> Hiroyuki: It brings specimens
> Philip: Okay. So have you sold any of these into hospitals? Or are they in hospitals now?
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Demonstration experiments of HOSPI(R), the autonomous delivery robot, at an airport and hotel

Published on Jan 11, 2017




> Panasonic Corporation's demonstration experiments with the Autonomous Delivery Robot, "HOSPI(R)," will begin from mid-January 2017 in cooperation with the Narita International Airport Corporation and the ANA Crowne Plaza Narita.
> 
> 1. Drink service
> Period: Jan 14 (Sat) - 18 (Wed), 2017
> Location: ANA Crowne Plaza Narita, 1F Lobby
> Description: The robot will move around the lobby offering bottled beverages to hotel guests. It will also provide information about bus departures.
> 
> 2. Dishware collection
> Period: Jan 23 (Mon) - 27 (Fri), 2017
> ...

----------


## nikolkom

Hospi looks very helpfull. Hope it's really it.

----------


## Airicist

HOSPI - Panasonic's autonomous delivery robots - New models make debut

Published on Jun 26, 2019




> Panasonic's autonomous mobility robot HOSPI offers security and comfort in many aspects of our lives. This has been boosted with expansion in its applications from delivering medicine and medical samples to delivering beverages, and serving as a mobile signage!

----------


## Airicist

#NewNormal with HOSPI and robotic mobility | Panasonic

Jul 8, 2020




> Panasonic Corporation, Panasonic Production Engineering Co., Ltd., and Panasonic System Solutions Japan Co., Ltd., in association with JR East Mechatronics Co., Ltd., conducted a trial for station services using robots from June 17 to 30, 2020 at Takanawa Gateway Station, which opened on March 14 this year. The trial was intended to provide guidance and help passengers with limited mobility move easily.

----------

